
The UK government is manufacturing its nerve agent case for ‘action’ on Russia - dEnigma
https://medium.com/insurge-intelligence/the-british-governments-russia-nerve-agent-claims-are-bullshit-a69b4ee484ce
======
zimpenfish
Worth noting that the author of this is a notorious conspiracy theorist and
9/11 "truther" who thinks the US Government were involved. Doesn't necessarily
mean this is bollocks but ...

